# Shortly in Shropshire......



## Smilo (Nov 2, 2005)

http://picasaweb.google.com/SumDoood/ShortlyInShropshireSummer2009#

It's a special county, I reckon.


----------



## arturusuk (May 27, 2005)

*Shortly in Shropshire.*

Very enjoyable. Brings back memories of several years ago when I used to cycle this area. Usually camping or staying at Bridges Youth Hostel.


----------



## Smilo (Nov 2, 2005)

*Re: Shortly in Shropshire.*



arturusuk said:


> Very enjoyable. Brings back memories of several years ago when I used to cycle this area. Usually camping or staying at Bridges Youth Hostel.


A handsome hostel.

There were a good few cyclists around and some bicycle riders too, some of whom had avoided the big hills by transporting their bikes onto the Burway, etc. on the backs of SUVs. (  Well, at least I was getting a little more than 40mpg every day).


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Shropshire is a bit of a "hidden gem" We have had many a good weekend there at CL sites.

Trevor


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Be good to read the Shropshire Lad by Houseman before you go.

Dick

p.s. as my part of Wales has to hold on to a bit of Enland I'm glad its Salop.


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

Lovely pics. Thanks. 

I used to take groups of children on very, very basic camping weeks somewhere near Church Stretton & Much Wenlock. All we had was a field and a stand-pipe. Now parents would be horrified by the lack of sanitation, but 20 years ago we put up with Elsan toilets and a bowl of cold water for washing in.

I'm just back from a week's course in John Osborne's old house near Clun. Couldn't see Houseman's hills through the constant rain. The area does seem to have it's fair share of wetness.

Lesley


----------



## baldlygo (Sep 19, 2006)

On a day trip to Ludlow last year we were told of a 1960s radio interview where the interviewer asked the guest where he would prefer to be if there was a "four minute warning".

His answer was Ludlow. Why? said the interviewer. 



























"Because Ludlow is 50 years behind everywhere else :!: " was the reply.

Paul


----------



## arturusuk (May 27, 2005)

*Shortly in Shropshire*

Wow----
Checked your link to Bridges Hostel. The price makes your eyes water. It was only a few bob a night when I stayed there last!!!


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Thirty years ago I was 'up' for promotion. It was between me and another guy from Shropshire to get the plumb PA to Deputy Chief Executive of Access job at Southend-on-Sea.

We had our interviews and much to my dismay the other guy got the job.

So I went back to being a rep. licking my wounds.

About a week later my boss rang and asked if I still wanted the job. Of course I did and I leapt at the chance.

Apparently the Salopian had visited Southend for a weekend with his wife and she had been adamant that she would not move to Essex.

Mind, it still rankles that I was second choice.

SDA


----------



## Smilo (Nov 2, 2005)

Thank you, folks. Perhaps it's best we don't tell anyone else about Shropshire?



Glandwr said:


> Be good to read the Shropshire Lad by Houseman before you go.


As I grew up a copy was always around. Recently I bought one for myself, but forgot to take it on the trip - one of the few disadvantages of taking off on the spur of the moment. Until I paid attention to the weather forecasts, I'd been planning to go to Cape Wrath!


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Shropshire*

Yes it is kind of the land that time forgot in some villages. Until you pop over to Wales and find out that that is the land that time forgot.


----------



## Smilo (Nov 2, 2005)

New url - "I popped over to Wales":

http://picasaweb.google.com/SumDoood/NorthWalesSalop4SummerDays2009

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

